# 12te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen



## Nordangler (20. Januar 2012)

Moin Moin und Petri Heil
Wie schnell ein Jahr vergeht, mag man doch kaum glauben.
Aber tatsächlich rückt das nächste Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen wieder in aktueller Nähe.

Es würde mich daher freuen, euch am 21.04.2012 zum12ten Schleswiger Meerforellentreffen begrüßen zu dürfen.
Wie jedes Jahr, treffen wir uns, um gemeinsam dem Ostseesilber nachzustellen.
Auch steht das gemeinsame Angeln, das kennen lernen, der Spaß und die gemeinsame Freude an unserem Hobby im Vordergrund.

Natürlich geht es aber auch um unseren Wanderpokal, der von der Gewinnerin Christine M., vom letzten Jahr verteidigt werden muss. Der Fänger oder die Fängerin der größten Meerforelle bekommt abends beim Chinesen den Wanderpokal dann von Christine überreicht.

An dem Vortext habt ihr ja schon entnommen, dass wir dann abends wieder gemeinsam zum Chinesen tafeln gehen, daher vergesst bei eurer Anmeldung nicht, ob ihr mit zum Essen kommt oder euch schon auf den Weg nach Hause macht.

Da ich ja bestimmt wie jedes Jahr viele bekannte Teilnehmer beim Treffen sehen werde,
hoffe ich doch, auch neue Teilnehmer am Event begrüßen zu dürfen.

Hier dann die Eckdaten:

12te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen
Wann: 21.04.2012
Treffpunkt: 05.45 Uhr in 24850 Lürschau, Gartenweg 1a

Startgebühr: 5,- € , wird zur Aufzucht von Lachs, Mefo und Bafo an den ASV Jübeck gespendet
Anmeldung: Per PN, über das Kontaktformular von www.der-norden-angelt.de oder per Email an info@der-norden-angelt.de

Bedingungen:
Geangelt wird mit Spinn oder Fliegenrute.
Gültiger Jahresfischereischein ist Pflicht
Wathose ist Pflicht
Gute Laune ist eine Grundvorraussetzung bei so einem Event.
Kost und Getränke muss von jedem selber organisiert werden.
Braune Fische und äußerst schlanke Fische müssen zurückgesetzt werden. Bitte Fotos machen!!


Der Ablauf:
Nach dem Treffen fahren wir gemeinsam an die Küste. Hier wird dann noch ein Gruppenfoto am Wasser gemacht und dann fällt der Startschuss. Geangelt wird bis ca. 16.00 Uhr.
Danach ziehen wir uns wieder um und fahren entweder ins Hotel (wer gebucht hat) oder zu sich nach Hause (der, der in der Nähe wohnt)
Der Rest kommt zu mir, wo wir dann noch schön ein Käffchen trinken, bis wir gegen 18.00 Uhr geschlossen zum Chinesen fahren.
Ende der Veranstaltung: dann wenn alle weg sind. J

Ich freue mich auf eine zahlreiche Anmeldung und auf ein tolles Event mit euch.


Sven Matthiesen


----------



## Borstenwurm (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: 12te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin Sven,

freue mich schon auf das Treffen.

Ich werde mal Rücksprache mit Chris halten und dann die Anmeldung aussprechen.


----------



## Nordangler (29. Januar 2012)

*AW: 12te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Alles klar, ich freue mich schon.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (16. Februar 2012)

*AW: 12te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Aktueller Stand: 15  Teilnehmer.


Sven


----------



## Nordangler (22. Februar 2012)

*AW: 12te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin Moin

aktueller Stand: 25 Mann

Sven


----------



## Nordangler (10. März 2012)

*AW: 12te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin Moin

aktueller Stand 27 Teilnehmer.



Sven


----------



## Nordangler (8. April 2012)

*AW: 12te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Noch 2 Wochen, zur Zeit 32 Teilnehmer.


Sven


----------



## Borstenwurm (15. April 2012)

*AW: 12te Schleswiger Meerforellen-Treffen*

Moin Sven, 

leider werden Chris und ich beim Treffen nicht dabei sein können. Uns ist was wichtiges dazwischen gekommen.:c Die Vorbereitungen für unsere Schwedentour Anfang Mai sind auch schon ganz gut am laufen.

Ich wünsche allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß. Möge der Beste den Pokal holen. Ich hoffe, dass wir beim nächste mal wieder dabei sein können.#h

Freu mich schon auf den Bericht.:vik:


----------

